# Need advise with generator panel hook up



## Tpdwn (May 10, 2020)

Hello all, 
I have a rookie question for all you experts. I just purchased a dual fuel gen, starting watts 9k, running watts at 7.5k. 
I plan to connect this to my panel. I installed a square d interlock kit to prevent back feeding the main line while using the gen. I also installed a generator outlet where i can plug my generator cord. I installed a 30amp 240v dedicated circuit breaker to my panel powering both 110 lines on the panel.
My question is, will my generator get damaged is the load is unbalanced? I tried to evenly spread the load on the panel but being the appliances dont all turn on at the same time, wont this cause an unbalanced load to my gen?


----------

